# Rock Lee vs Bruce Lee.



## Heldensheld (Jul 23, 2005)

Who would win?


----------



## Lien (Jul 23, 2005)

Well obviously Bruce Lee is just an ordinary human that doesn't use chakra so Rock Lee would pwn his ass with all that speed and everything. So Rock Lee would win.


----------



## endgame (Jul 23, 2005)

What QT_LiEn said. This isn't really fair.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 23, 2005)

Greatest mortal martial artist vs Taijutsu specialist with speed beyond mortal eyes?
Rock Lee. Easily at that.
This isn't really fair


----------



## Poison-Scythe (Jul 23, 2005)

If Bruce lee was a ninja -.- but he aint

so ROCK LEE WINS!!


----------



## 012345789 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bruce Lee can't jump 50 feet in the air and kick someone with a gourd 50 times and can't open gates and doesn't have chakra and doesn't have those 1000 pounds weights sooooo Rock > Bruce.


----------



## Meijin (Jul 23, 2005)

Psh, Bruce Leeroy would own both of them.



BAM.


----------



## meatpie (Jul 23, 2005)

Rock has the upper hand in the realy stages of the fight. 
Bruce bleeds from his lips. 

*After tasting his blood* Bruce explodes with anger and smashes Rock Lee to a pulp.


----------



## lucky (Jul 23, 2005)

lol rock lee.  




			
				Althor said:
			
		

> Greatest mortal martial artist



just the most publicized mortal martial artist.  Not necessarily the greatest.


----------



## iaido (Jul 23, 2005)

From what I observe here on Narutoforums sadly is that

Bruce Lee > All

seems to be the common perception


----------



## mank (Jul 23, 2005)

scary fact about bruce lee: around the time of his death his total body fat was less than 1 percent. People theorize that might be the reason he died


----------



## kapsi (Jul 23, 2005)

Seriously, leave poor Bruce Lee out of these fights. It's worse than DBZ vs Naruto.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jul 23, 2005)

Rock Lee. (But the fight isn't very fair.)

Bruce Lee wasn't the greatest mortal martial artist.
Where did you get that from? Enter the Dragon?


----------



## iaido (Jul 23, 2005)

mank said:
			
		

> scary fact about bruce lee: around the time of his death his total body fat was less than 1 percent. People theorize that might be the reason he died


LOL, this proves my point about there being so much propaganda surrounding Bruce Lee.  Most starving children in Somalia don't have 1%.  Fat surrounds a lot of your organs such as your liver.  Not only is it physically impossible to have 1% BF, the theory is bullshit.  It's understood that he died due to an allergic reaction to a drug he was taking and developed an aneurysm.  Bruce Lee was probably around 4-6%.


----------



## Gunshin (Jul 23, 2005)

Canti said:
			
		

> Psh, Bruce Leeroy would own both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> BAM.


Now that makes sense! "Who is the master?"


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 23, 2005)

> Well obviously Bruce Lee is just an ordinary human that doesn't use chakra so Rock Lee would pwn his ass with all that speed and everything. So Rock Lee would win.


Lee dosn't use CHakra either 
but only advantage Lee has is that he can open gates.. so Rock Lee > Bruce Lee


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Jul 23, 2005)

Well.....gated Rock Lee can own basically any HUMAN chopper.

In a normal fight...maybe Bruce Lee can own him. Cause Bruce Lee's crazy.


----------



## iaido (Jul 23, 2005)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> Lee dosn't use CHakra either
> but only advantage Lee has is that he can open gates.. so Rock Lee > Bruce Lee


Negative, Rock Lee uses chakra.

Chakra can make people faster and more powerful.  It's happened multiple times when a genin was in a pinch and needed to concentrate and then move.

Not only that, all of Lee's techniques require chakra and the gates.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In Part II, Rock Lee wouldn't be able to stand on water if he didn't use chakra


----------



## Sorano (Jul 23, 2005)

Rock Lee just because he has the speed, can open the gates, and can do that lotus move.


----------



## Shera (Jul 23, 2005)

BRUCE LEE!!!!!!!!!!!! he will do this to rock lee


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 23, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> Negative, Rock Lee uses chakra.
> 
> Chakra can make people faster and more powerful.  It's happened multiple times when a genin was in a pinch and needed to concentrate and then move.
> 
> ...


hmm i wonder.. but iam pretty sure that it was mentioned that no matter how hard Lee tried he was unabe to use chakra.. thats why he's trying his best to prove that he can become an exellent ninja with Taijutsu only.
he cant use Nin or Genjutsu..  which is supposed to be because he can't use Chakra.. then again u say he walked on water.. which means he did use chakra..
:S


----------



## iaido (Jul 23, 2005)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> hmm i wonder.. but iam pretty sure that it was mentioned that no matter how hard Lee tried he was unabe to use chakra.. thats why he's trying his best to prove that he can become an exellent ninja with Taijutsu only.
> he cant use Nin or Genjutsu..  which is supposed to be because he can't use Chakra.. then again u say he walked on water.. which means he did use chakra..
> :S


I think it said he had trouble molding chakra for jutsus.  Kishimoto hasn't been very concise with Rock Lee.  He just wanted to have a taijutsu-only character and had to come up for a reason to have one.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 10, 2005)

*Rock Lee v.s. Bruce Lee*

Can Lee beat the master fighter Bruce Lee?


----------



## earthshine (Sep 10, 2005)

uh, this is a JOKE RIGHT? BRUCE IS AWSOME, BUT ROCK IS ACTUALLY SUPER-HUMAN, AS IN MOVING FASTER THAN THE EYE CAN SEE. WTF?


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Sep 10, 2005)

I think this has already been done...

Either way, Rock Lee wins instantly.  Poor Bruce


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

I know, this is kinda ridiculous, Bruce Lee was the greatest fighter known to man, and rock lee is a cartoon, a figment of someone’s imagination.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 11, 2005)

rock lee wins this one hes to super human fast and will kick bruce's ass too bad


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 11, 2005)

GTOnizukadude said:
			
		

> I think this has already been done...
> 
> Either way, Rock Lee wins instantly.  Poor Bruce



this is true unless in some weird happening lee lost all his chakra and was just a normal boy then bruce would win


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 11, 2005)

If you go back ONE page, you'll see the same thread. Rock Lee for the win.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 11, 2005)

Rock Lee, all the way.


----------



## iaido (Sep 11, 2005)

It's been done, my vote goes to Lee...  Bruce Lee.


----------



## Near (Sep 12, 2005)

Bruce Lee for sure.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Sep 12, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> I know, this is kinda ridiculous, Bruce Lee was the greatest fighter known to man



Yeah, that is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2005)

If Bruce Lee was a ninja in the Narutoverse, he would probably be one bad mofo, and destroy Lee in an instant, and probably Gai as well.

If Lee was a normal human being, most any forum members would kick the crap out of him, not to mention Bruce Lee.

But Lee is a ninja with super powers, and Bruce Lee stands no chance whatsoever, as it stands.


----------



## iaido (Sep 12, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> I know, this is kinda ridiculous, Bruce Lee was the greatest fighter known to man, and rock lee is a cartoon, a figment of someone?s imagination.


I can name about 100 people off the top of my head who has or can beat Bruce.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Yo Iaido, that?s nice and all, but I never said he was undefeated, I respect him for a lot more then his fighting record or whom you think can beat him. He was the first realist fighter to be  nationally excepted, which a am myself. And he was a way better Philosopher then he was ever a Martial Artist. Anyway why'd you vote for him if your just gonna argue with me, I heard from Valentine that your a realist fighter too.


----------



## iaido (Sep 13, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yo Iaido, that?s nice and all, but I never said he was undefeated, I respect him for a lot more then his fighting record or whom you think can beat him. He was the first realist fighter to be  nationally excepted, which a am myself. And he was a way better Philosopher then he was ever a Martial Artist. Anyway why'd you vote for him if your just gonna argue with me, I heard from Valentine that your a realist fighter too.


Ummm...



			
				WushuStylist said:
			
		

> I know, this is kinda ridiculous, *Bruce Lee was the greatest fighter known to man*


That's what you said.  You said best fighter known to man, and I said I can name people who can fight better than he can.

As far as his philosophy goes, yeah, it was great.  How do I know this?  Because it worked throughout history.  The man studied philosophy at the school I'm attending, but he didn't come up with anything new, people were doing it for millenia before Bruce came about.  The reason why Bruce is critically acclaimed for his martial philosophy was that he popularized it which can solely be due to the fact that he was a movie martial artist.  If Bruce Lee didn't make movies, his Tao of Jeet Kune Do probably wouldn't have ever been published.  Have you ever heard of Fairbank?  Most people haven't, but he had the realist training decades before Bruce.  He's known to to the WWII combatives crowd but that's about it.  And Fairbank came up with the same things everyone else has come up with.  Miyamoto Musashi is a name that's fairly well-known but it's because he was so badass and flipped out and killed people.  Before you become a famous martial philosopher, you need to be a legend and/or have a very big fanbase.  Most realist and/or sport fighters will be forgotten a few years after their career "ends."

To elaborate on the point, many people have already forgotten about Vitor Belfort, Sonny Liston, Frazier, Ken Norton, Cael Sanderson, etc.  People know about Kurt Angle because he's on WWF.  People know Mike Tyson because he's an absolute lunatic.  People know about Muhammed Ali because he's an American icon and had a quick tongue.  People know George Foreman because he has a grill.

So yes, I agree that he was the first to bring the philosophy to the US and making it mainstream.

There's my two cents, rant over.

And BTW, if you couldn't tell I'm a reality fighter based on my avatar...  But before you go on judging, just know that I do and have studied "traditional" martial arts almost as long as you've been alive so don't group me into the MMA cage fighting BJJ-only crowd.

And I voted for Bruce Lee because he breaks people's necks whereas Rock Lee basically breaks his own neck.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 13, 2005)

Bruce Lee...fo Sure!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 13, 2005)

Whoa that was a big post iaido, you know your stuff huh? Anyway that?s cool, I just posted that because it looked like you were Insulting Bruce, either way how old are you, and what styles did you train under? I?ve trained in Wushu and Kempo Karate for about 4 years then moving on to studying JKD about a year ago.

Edit: LOL, Archssor why'd you change you vote?


----------



## slasher1001 (Sep 13, 2005)

i like bruce but rock lee has super human speed...............


----------



## Near (Sep 14, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> Ummm...
> 
> 
> That's what you said.  You said best fighter known to man, and I said I can name people who can fight better than he can.
> ...



Reality Fighter? what do you mean? Like the reality show the ultimate fighter.


----------



## iaido (Sep 14, 2005)

GutZ said:
			
		

> Reality Fighter? what do you mean? Like the reality show the ultimate fighter.


"Reality" fighting usully pertains to fighting with as few rules as possible.  UFC or Pride rules apply here.  Now it really isn't reality fighting as you're fighting one-on-one in an enclosed environment without weapons, fighting on a mat or a canvas, but it's about as close you can get without going to jail.

And three guys I trained with were on the Ultimate Fighter show.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Sep 14, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> If Bruce Lee was a ninja in the Narutoverse, he would probably be one bad mofo, and destroy Lee in an instant, and probably Gai as well.


Yeah I'd like to see him animated!! That would be wicked as hell!!


----------



## Near (Sep 14, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> "Reality" fighting usully pertains to fighting with as few rules as possible.  UFC or Pride rules apply here.  Now it really isn't reality fighting as you're fighting one-on-one in an enclosed environment without weapons, fighting on a mat or a canvas, but it's about as close you can get without going to jail.
> 
> And three guys I trained with were on the Ultimate Fighter show.



which ones?


----------



## green tea96 (Sep 14, 2005)

rock lee i think this thread has been done before


----------



## iaido (Sep 14, 2005)

GutZ said:
			
		

> which ones?


Team Quest guys...  Cotoure, Leben, and Quarry


----------



## Archssor (Sep 14, 2005)

Jackie Chan!1!!1


----------



## skillz (Sep 21, 2005)

where do u think rock lee came from? he's made out of fragments of DNA chakra from bruce lee's corpse and digitalized into a cpu to become what we percieve as a cartoon w/ superhuman skillz. he's bruce lee incarnate. The lotus is jeet kune do maximized.


----------



## Ah B (Sep 21, 2005)

Rock would killinate Bruce. Rock is just to unrealistically strong and fast.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Sep 26, 2005)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> Yeah I'd like to see him animated!! That would be wicked as hell!!


Who the hell bad repd me for this? I don't see why that would offend anyone!! Shame on you!!


----------



## Sakura (Sep 29, 2005)

dude. u cant compare those two. its like one is too fast for anyone and one is just plain karate person. lol.


----------



## chakra25 (Sep 29, 2005)

I vote draw.... Rock Lee is only a cartoon character. Bruce Lee is not alive. 

Of course, if they some how collided in a parallel universe, then Rock Lee would win. It's not even a fair fight.


----------



## spanishsamurai (Jan 31, 2006)

Bruce Lee's Taoism will overpower Lee.


----------

